

Learn You Some Erlang: What is OTP & Clients and Servers - mononcqc
http://learnyousomeerlang.com/what-is-otp

======
jerf
By the way, if you are a fan of a language trying to replace Erlang (with my
blessing), OTP is your real target. The shared-nothing processes and message
passing and all that stuff is really all there with the goal of making the OTP
libraries possible. Copy all that other stuff but miss the OTP functionality,
and you will have copied the style while missing the substance.

~~~
clofresh
Agreed that OTP is the meat. After writing my first gen_server, Erlang finally
clicked with me. This series of blog posts served as a great tutorial to all
the OTP behaviours: <http://spawnlink.com/articles/tag/otp-introduction/>

------
mononcqc
For those who want a PDF or PostScript copy of the book, It is available in
PDF at
[http://learnyousomeerlang.com/static/erlang/learnyousome.pdf...](http://learnyousomeerlang.com/static/erlang/learnyousome.pdf.zip)
(1.1MB) and and PostScript at
[http://learnyousomeerlang.com/static/erlang/learnyousome.ps....](http://learnyousomeerlang.com/static/erlang/learnyousome.ps.zip)
(3.0MB). Thanks to Holger Weiß who went over the site, scraped it and
converted the files.

------
karterk
Being already familiar with Erlang, I wish I had this resource while starting
out. This is way easier to read for starting out from scratch on Erlang, and
is definitely a light but comprehensive read.

------
alexyoung
I found myself enjoying this, even though all of these bad grammar titled
randomly weird artwork _why-inspired programming books are surely a cliché
now.

------
djhworld
I've been reading the introduction to this and I'm hooked enough to give
Erlang a go!

It's nicely written and light enough as well, nothing too heavy.

------
RickHull
The second line of the kitty server:

    
    
        -export(start_link/0, order_cat/4, return_cat/1, close_shop/1]).
    

Is seems odd to me that the close bracket is just dangling at the end. I find
the Erlang syntax rather inscrutable...

~~~
dugmartin
Just "learn you some Prolog" and it will all make sense.

~~~
mahmud
Early versions of Erlang were implemented in Prolog.

~~~
silentbicycle
Yep, Erlang was a DSL on SICStus Prolog.

Prolog's syntax is a lot cleaner, though - if you took your favorite language
and _added lots of new operators, so they were clearly the new language_ , how
would it turn out? A lot of minor issues with Erlang (e.g. the whole ; vs , vs
. thing) come from that.

Once you get past the surface details, though, Erlang kicks ass. Hold on!

(Prolog is awesome, too.)

------
sigzero
I generally like the style of this and "Learn You a Haskell..." which it is
styled after. I was thinking of using the style for Python, Perl, or Tcl
version.

~~~
someone_here
It would be really cool to have it for Javascript+WebGL... hrm, I think I just
found a side project for myself :)

